# Latoya Thomas.......Rookie Of The Year????



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Does she have a chance of being Rookie Of The Year??? Or, has Cheryl Ford allready won that title???


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Cheryl Ford already won. She's waaaaaaaaaaay better than Latoya Thomas


----------



## boldhead (May 9, 2003)

no way!!! jung sun ming will be the rookie of the year, you can count on it!!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>boldhead</b>!
> no way!!! jung sun ming will be the rookie of the year, you can count on it!!


boldhead, are you Korean? 

Its gotta be Cheryl Ford, though LaTonya Thomas has had some decent games, Ford has been more consistent.

STuart


----------



## bandanaman1998 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>boldhead</b>!
> no way!!! jung sun ming will be the rookie of the year, you can count on it!!


LOL. I was going to post a joke reply that Seattle will get ripped off for the 3rd year in a row on rookie-of-the-year honors.

I hate to say that a player "has already won" ROY or some other award, because that kind of thinking contributed to Lauren Jackson NOT getting the award in 2001, in spite of finishing the year as the rookie leader in scoring and rebounding. But Cheryl Ford is definately the clear frontrunner this year, so far.


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

Cheryl Ford has the best chance to be the Rookie Of The Year. She is more consistent and she has better statistics.


----------



## boldhead (May 9, 2003)

**** the stats!!!! Jung Sun Ming just don't get enough minutes.
If coach Donovan let her play 20 minute a game she would average 15 pts & 10 boards a game!!
Jung Sun Ming 2003 WNBA ROOKIE OF THE YEAR!!!!!!!


----------

